# Print-Problem (PrinterIOException)



## Camino (11. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem beim Versuch, ein JPanel aus meiner Swing-Anwendung heraus auszudrucken. Und zwar bekomme ich eine java.awt.print.PrinterIOException:


> java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "/usr/bin/lpr": java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory



Ich hab das auf einem Windows-Rechner mit Laserdrucker schonmal erfolgreich getestet, jetzt aber bei einem Linuxrechner und Drucker in einem Netzwerk bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung.

Ich drucke mit einem PrinterJob in einer Klasse PrintUtilities, die ich mal im Internet gefunden habe. Aber daran dürfte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Ich vermute eher, da es unter Windows erfolgreich gedruckt hatte, dass es was mit Linux und/oder mit dem Netzwerk zu tun hat. Vermutlich muss der Drucker anders angesprochen werden, als wenn er direkt an einem einzelnen Computer (ohne Netzwerk) hängt. Aber wie und wo kann ich so etwas einstellen?

Vielleicht kennt ja wer das Problem und kann mir helfen...

Viele Grüsse
Camino


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Aug 2011)

Moin,



Camino hat gesagt.:


> ```
> java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "/usr/bin/lpr": java.io.IOException: error=2, No such file or directory
> ```
> Ich hab das auf einem Windows-Rechner mit Laserdrucker schon mal erfolgreich getestet, jetzt aber bei einem Linuxrechner und Drucker in einem Netzwerk bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung.



hmm ... "/usr/bin/lpr" klappt auf einem Windows-Rechner ???:L

Ich denke mal, so wie die Fehlermeldung auch schon besagt ("_No such file or directory_") ist entweder das Programm nicht vorhanden (oder heißt dann bei Dir anders!?!?) oder der Pfad ist so nicht vorhanden! Ggf. vlt. "/usr/local/bin/lpr" ?
Hast Du ggf. schon Deine Path-Einstellungen überprüft?

Vlt. ist dies auch hilfreich:
bin/bash:usr/bin/lpr NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Camino (11. Aug 2011)

VfL_Freak hat gesagt.:


> hmm ... "/usr/bin/lpr" klappt auf einem Windows-Rechner ???


Nöö, ich wollte damit nur gesagt haben, dass ich das Drucken schon auf einem Windowsrechner hingekriegt hatte, mit dem gleichen Javacode. Nur wenn ich das jetzt auf einem Linuxrechner mache, bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung. 



> Ich denke mal, so wie die Fehlermeldung auch schon besagt ("_No such file or directory_") ist entweder das Programm nicht vorhanden (oder heißt dann bei Dir anders!?!?) oder der Pfad ist so nicht vorhanden! Ggf. vlt. "/usr/local/bin/lpr" ?


Ja, das war ja auch schon meine Vermutung. Ich werde mich mal auf die Suche begeben, wie denn der korrekte Pfad heissen soll. Aber ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wo in meinem Javacode zum Drucken (PrinterJob) ich denn diesen Pfad eingeben kann. Auf dem Windowsrechner mit direkt angeschlossenem Laserdrucker hat das nämlich problemlos funktioniert - auch ohne eine Pfadangabe zum Drucker. Nur auf dem Linuxrechner kam jetzt die Fehlermeldung.



> Hast Du ggf. schon Deine Path-Einstellungen überprüft?


Welche Path-Einstellungen wo?



> Vlt. ist dies auch hilfreich:
> bin/bash:usr/bin/lpr NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY


OK danke, schau ich mir mal an.

Viele Grüsse
Camino


----------



## Camino (11. Aug 2011)

OK, war wohl ein Linux-Problem. Nachdem sich das mal jemand mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen kurz angeschaut hatte (hat wohl nur ein lp und kein lpr gefunden) und das Notwendige nachinstalliert (irgendwas mit CUPS...), dann lief es auch problemlos, so wie es sollte, und es kam was aus dem Drucker...


----------

